# bizarr



## luismi08

Me gustaría saber los distintos significados en español de la palabra *bizarr*. Gracias.


----------



## Metztli

Hola luismi, estas segur@ de la palabra? yo nunca la he oído... te refieres a la traducción de bizarre? o es bisar, la palabra?


----------



## luismi08

Metztli said:


> Hola luismi, estas segur@ de la palabra? yo nunca la he oído... te refieres a la traducción de bizarre? o es bisar, la palabra?


 
Sí, es así en alemán, *bizarr.* El problema es que en cada diccionario pone una cosa distinta...


----------



## Conchita57

El adjetivo y adverbio "bizarr" viene del francés "bizarre" y significa "raro/extraño/estrafalario".


----------



## kurosawa

Si coincido esa es una palabra francesa, en castellano existe bizarro pero no tiene el mismo significado, ya que quiere decir persona valiente, gallarda / generosa, espléndida. 

muy alejado del significado frances que es "raro". 

saludos


----------



## Quelle

La traducción depende del contexto. La definición en alemán es:
seltsam ungleichmäßig geformt; nicht der Normalität entsprechend
Es un adjetivo y no se me ocurre ningún contexto en el que se puede usar como un adverbio.


----------



## Conchita57

Quelle said:


> La traducción depende del contexto. La definición en alemán es:
> seltsam ungleichmäßig geformt; nicht der Normalität entsprechend
> Es un adjetivo y no me ocurre ningún contexto en el que se puede usar como un adverbio.


 
Así figura en los diccionarios que he consultado (es decir como adjetivo y adverbio). Ya sé que a veces lo que pone en los libros dista mucho de lo que ocurre en la práctica (o vice versa). ¿Crees que sonaría mal como adverbio, por ejemplo:

_Das wurde ganz bizarr gemacht/gebaut_?


----------



## Quelle

Conchita57 said:


> Así figura en los diccionarios que he consultado (es decir como adjetivo y adverbio). Ya sé que a veces lo que pone en los libros dista mucho de lo que ocurre en la práctica (o vice versa). ¿Crees que sonaría mal como adverbio, por ejemplo:
> 
> _Das wurde ganz bizarr gemacht/gebaut_?


 

Sí, se puede decir. 
Por tu pregunta (...sonaría mal) se me ocurre otro ejemplo:
Das klingt bizarr.


----------



## luismi08

Quelle said:


> La traducción depende del contexto. La definición en alemán es:
> seltsam ungleichmäßig geformt; nicht der Normalität entsprechend
> Es un adjetivo y no se me ocurre ningún contexto en el que se puede usar como un adverbio.


 
Muchas gracias. El contexto: una persona se queja de que lo acusan de *bizarr*. Se refiere a su estilo de vida, a su forma de ser. Entonces, no sé si sería mejor traducirlo como: *raro*, *extraño* o *extravagante*...
Creo que extravagante es otra palabra alemana, "*extravagant". *Pero no sé si *bizarr* puede traducirse en español también como *extravagante.*


----------



## Quelle

Quizás una persona exótica.


----------



## Conchita57

Cualquiera de esos adjetivos podría valer.  Lo importante es saber cómo es la persona para poder elegir el más adecuado.  A una persona rara o extravagante también se la puede describir como excéntrica.


----------



## Sota

si, yo he encontrado "extravagante" , "estrafalario"o "caprichoso".Es un falso amigo, en español, el adjetivo bizarro tiene varios significados, es más, con los años ha cambiado.


----------



## Quelle

Sota said:


> si, yo he encontrado "extravagante" , "estrafalario"o "caprichoso".Es un falso amigo, en español, el adjetivo bizarro tiene varios significados, es más, con los años ha cambiado.


 
Sí, hay otro hilo de este tema.


----------

